

LookOut Search Plug-in for Outlook - bmccarthy
http://www.userdriven.org/blog/lookout-search-plug-in-for-outlook.html
A few years back I discovered a great Search plug-in for Outlook called LookOut. It was lightning fast and it not only searched all Outlook folders at once, but it even searched designated folders on my hard drive (e.g., the My Documents folder).
======
aston
Microsoft ended up integrating the technology into more recent versions of
Outlook, I believe. The indexed search is pretty quick in 2007, at least.

